# Immobility: Is this really what we think ...



## Bluestreak (Oct 14, 2010)

If you read the description of this particular sub area of the Library:

Extreme Special Interests Archive

You will find stories featuring, among others, those involving *immobility *.

I'm currently wondering if this is actually how we view the topic. Is immobility truly an "Extreme Special Interest"? Are there really so few people on DIMS interested in stories involving immobility so as to warrant this classification?

To paraphrase the awesome and immortal Linda Richman:
"Let's talk amongst ourselves"


----------



## ShammyBoy (Oct 14, 2010)

I would say it belongs in the extreme section as it is an extreme thing. Extremely fat, is there something insulting about it being extreme?


----------



## Lou Grant (Oct 14, 2010)

Bluestreak said:


> If you read the description of this particular sub area of the Library:
> 
> Extreme Special Interests Archive
> 
> ...



I would be curious as to how you came to the conclussion you did about so few being interested (the part I bolded and underlined above). The extreme special interests section houses some of the more well read stories(based on views) that we have here in the library.


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 15, 2010)

Lou Grant said:


> I would be curious as to how you came to the conclussion you did about so few being interested (the part I bolded and underlined above). The extreme special interests section houses some of the more well read stories(based on views) that we have here in the library.



It's a classification question for sure. How do you cut up the world to make it more accessible and understandable?

"Extreme special interests" seems to me to indicate an area of very narrow, rarefied interests, "special interests", not mainstream, not typical, not usual interests. It's here that my question comes from.
If, as you say, stories involving immobility are among the most read (or is it the section as a whole?) then that would suggest (at least to me) that immobility is anything but a special interest...and that is just my point.

I'd agree that immobility per se is an extreme aspect of fatness and obesity...when a person is immobile due to their size or weight, they are usually extremely fat after all.

Taken as a whole then, including immobility in "extreme special interests" (the actual indicators are "Abductions, Immobility, Flatulence, Force and Mechanical Feeding") does not make these stories more accessible. I suggest that immobility is far more mainstream than Flatulence (sorry gas heads!) and to include the two in the same category does them both a disservice.

Sorry for the rambling, but I am writing this quickly. Thanks for the question. Perhaps my more fundamental issue is with the way the stories are categorized and I suggest it might be time to re-think the way this has been done.

Bluestreak


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 15, 2010)

ShammyBoy said:


> I would say it belongs in the extreme section as it is an extreme thing. Extremely fat, is there something insulting about it being extreme?



To me? not at all. My issue is with the "special" part. Immobility is far more usual an interest, far more mainstream than this catagorization implies.


----------



## Lou Grant (Oct 17, 2010)

Special interests is a label given to stories that contain aspects that need not be weight related. Weight relation is the key factor here, without that a story gets rejected. If it does have that there are a lot of “interests” that are allowed. Both immobility and flatulence aren’t necessarily tied to weight. You can be immobile and flatulent for any given number of reasons. Post a story of a person being immobile and flatulent without any weight related content and I’ll delete it as fast as I see it. But if the story has an aspect of weight related content it can be allowed (thus the "special" label). Having said that, however, the Special Interests Archive was created for stories like this both to allow people who are looking for such stories to find the area they are kept easily and for people who do not care for such content to avoid them (or to read them anyway and complain about them to me in PM’s &#8211; But I digress).

Now that I’ve confused you I’ll be the first to admit that some improvements could be made to our section titles IMO. But given the vastness of our library the amount of time and work that it would take to do some organizational rework, even if I was to successfully get the approval of the boss, would be quite daunting.


----------



## natepogue (Oct 18, 2010)

It's extreme because many people fantasize about it and enjoy it in a story but don't find it pleasant or desirable in reality.


----------

